# Vegan Diet



## lovalotz (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay..Some of you girls may think i'm crazy, but I'm thinking of adopting this diet. Not for weight loss purposes, but for environmental reasons. This isn't the first time that I have thought about becoming a vegetarian, I guess i was always too unsure about it. (Meat IS good, I'll give you that!) 
So here are my questions:
Is it safe for a growing girl to do this? (I'm 15)
Is anyone else a vegetarian? Any words of wisdom?
What can i do to mantain a balanced diet? 

Please and Thank you's


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 12, 2006)

Well, I've been a vegetarian since grade 5 (and from birth to the age of 4 prior to that). At the time it was more for animal rights, and while it still is I'm more in it for environmental reasons as well. 

Health wise, you'll be fine as long at you get your proper nutrients. I think you'd be best off talking to your doctor. Mine is on my arse about my diet, and I get frequent blood tests to monitor my vitamin intake. Your doc will likely give you a list of what you should be eating daily. Mine negotiates with me .

My favourite site is veg.ca. Check under "Living", it's gives a ton of information about nutrition.

Hooray for your veggie lifestyle! Good luck!


----------



## valley (Aug 12, 2006)

I became a vegan this year, because of health reasons.  Def make sure you talk to a docter, I had a B12 defiency before I even went into it so I take a couple (prescribed) supplements.  I havent had any problems, and besides missing my all time fav, skim milk, it hasnt been that difficult. 

Talk to a health care professional and be careful would be my only advice.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_Okay..Some of you girls may think i'm crazy, but I'm thinking of adopting this diet. Not for weight loss purposes, but for environmental reasons. This isn't the first time that I have thought about becoming a vegetarian, I guess i was always too unsure about it. (Meat IS good, I'll give you that!) 
So here are my questions:
Is it safe for a growing girl to do this? (I'm 15)
Is anyone else a vegetarian? Any words of wisdom?
What can i do to mantain a balanced diet? 

Please and Thank you's_

 
Being Veggie, and Vegan are two different things, just a FYI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veggie's just dont eat meat, but are still allowed to eat basically anything else. And use anyting else.  

Vegans dont consumn or use ANYTHING thats is a animal product (or tested on animals) at all.  So no leather products, no eggs, no this no that hehe...

In addition, you'll have to start learning how to read a label.  There are many, many grain products (like breads) and other processed foods that have animal products in them.  Like Eggs for example.  And you can't eat those eigther.  So all those cookies, and snacky foods out there are usually off limits, unless you get a "Vegan Cookie."  Vegan Cookies are actually pretty good LOL.

Anyways...  Just a little clarification on the whole Vegan/Veggie thing, since it's very, very different.  Being Vegan is an entire change of lifestyle, not just ordering pasta (and it can't be an egg noodle hehe) for dinner instead of steak, and getting ice cream for desert (they have Soy ice cream though, and thats pretty YUMMY hehe ).

Oh and another thing... Learn how to COOK!

Since the majority of places dont always have a Vegan Menu, and your server isn't going to know if a meal contans animal products unless it's obvious, you end up cooking for yourself a lot.

But there are a lot of really yummy Vegan meals.  They have a bazillion Soy meat substitutes products that taste as good if not better than the meats they are replacing.  And you can get everything from burger and hot dogs, to deli slices (soy mayo wasn't my fav though LOL).  So it's not like your JUST eating salads.  Start eating mixed nuts too (preferably lightly to unsalted kinds heh) those make a great snack and are healthy for yah.

I bought a whole bunch of Vegan Cookbooks while I was doing the Vegan thing and had a lot of fun being creative with what we were eating.  You'd be amazed how much oliveoil you end up using LOL.

I made the most AMAZING Vegan lasagna last year.  Homemade sauce, spinache, tofu, and some other things.  No cheese on top obviously


----------



## Wattage (Aug 12, 2006)

Being a vegan can be a rewarding experience, though it is very time consuming and challenging.

I wrote a quick blurb about it here: 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52471

Personally, at 15 I wouldn't recommend it, solely because your bones are in a crucially important stage right now where the ends that have been growing become hard and calcify. Lack of calcium at this point in your life could be detrimental in the future.

Either way, I recommend seeing a registered dietician and discussing your ideas. Make sure you do a lot of reading and know what you are getting into.

Best of luck! Please don't hesitate to let me know if you have other questions


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

I started being vegetarian when I was 12 and vegan when I was 18.  It's a serious commitment and takes a lot of getting used to.  As much as I love it, there are some definite cons.
1.PRICE.  Wow, I have never had to spend so much on food before.  Everything that is imitation meat, cheese, milk, etc is more expensive than it's regular counterpart.
2.RESTAURANTS.  There are practically no places that cater to a vegan diet and everyone's idea of what vegan is can be different so it's a pain to have to ask the waitress/aiter to investigate every single ingredient in every single aspect of your meal.
3.FRIENDS.  I find that a lot of the time friends/family/whoever can feel a burden by the vegan diet.  We can never eat the same things, munch out on junk food, go out to eat, etc.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_I started being vegetarian when I was 12 and vegan when I was 18.  It's a serious commitment and takes a lot of getting used to.  As much as I love it, there are some definite cons.
1.PRICE.  Wow, I have never had to spend so much on food before.  Everything that is imitation meat, cheese, milk, etc is more expensive than it's regular counterpart.
2.RESTAURANTS.  There are practically no places that cater to a vegan diet and everyone's idea of what vegan is can be different so it's a pain to have to ask the waitress/aiter to investigate every single ingredient in every single aspect of your meal.
3.FRIENDS.  I find that a lot of the time friends/family/whoever can feel a burden by the vegan diet.  We can never eat the same things, munch out on junk food, go out to eat, etc._

 
Heh, i'll agree with the above...  I remember going out to dinner with family, and them always giving me a hassle because I was just ordering salads, because I couldn't eat anything else on the menu.

I'm not a practising Vegan anymore, although I do limit my meats to only chicken and fish, and only on occasion (defeneteley no red meats).  Most of my meals are meatless anyways, just because of cost, and my need to save money.  It's amazing how little you can spend on food if you dont mind eating the same stuff all the time hehe...

Regardless, remember to take your vitamins of your going to do anything like this.  Since you'll prolly need a little help on that part.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_It's amazing how little you can spend on food if you dont mind eating the same stuff all the time hehe..._

 

Hahaha so true!
I could eat pasta, pizza, salad and fruit everyday and be happy.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 12, 2006)

*I am an Ovo Lacto Veg. leaning toward being Vegan.  I don't eat ANY fish, poultry, pork, OR anything that had meat in it, was processed w/ anything to do w/ meat or meat fats, etc.  I started when I was 13, and I'm very healthy.  There are SO many foods now that cater to Vegetarians/Vegans BUT they can get pretty expensive.  I would say the smart thing to do would be to first go Vegetarian...If you're doing well w/ that, and you are healthy then you can think about going strictly Vegan.  I will be very hard at first...friends and family will question your beliefs and habits, you'll have a hard time dining out, and you'll have to research your food items and recipies.

There's a difference between you and me; when I stopped eating meat, I was SO grossed out by it, simply 'cause it came from an animal..and I was sickened by eating anything from a formerly living being.  I would've gone Veg. years earlier if my Father (a big meat eater, and believer in the "You can only get protien/other valuable nutrients from meat" school of thought) had let me.  YOU on the other hand, say you enjoy meat...so it may be more of a challenge for you.

There are SO many good resources out there now (tons more than when I went Veg...there wasn't a widespread/accessible internet back then) for you to learn from...Just Googling "Vegan" or "Vegetarian" will bring you to endless amts. of them.

Whatever your choice, I applaud
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you for your conscientiousness.  Good luck..let us know what you decide!*


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG isn't that so true...

I remember when i moved to my new place, and the people nextdoor invited me over for a haloween party, and they had hotdogs (GROSS OMG LOL).  And i politeley declined, on the premise that I'm Vegan (I think that can have a lot to do with it too, if you tell people your Vegan, vs. just declining).  And like everyone i was sitting with was like, "you dont eat meat?"  And I was like, "Nope."  And there like, " :whattha: "

Sometimes you have to tell people though, especially when they start offering you things.  Or your family when their cooking, so they dont plop down a plate with a steak on it in front of you LOL.  Red meats gross me out when they are cooking.  I hate the smell.  And the Blood all over my plate. EWWWWWW LOL

Fish i stay away from mostly due to Mercury.  Although I <3 Sushi on occasion heh, or a late night can on tuna.  And chicken i'll get when i order out.  But I haven't cooked ANY meats in my hosue for months.  Makes your house stinky.

But yeh, i would suggest starting Veggie, and getting the hang of how creative or bland you can be with meals, and if you can tolerate it.  Since you'll be cooking a lot of your own meals.

And get started LOVING Tofu =P  Tofu is so yummy though.  Pan friend with a little olive oil and some spices, yum yum.  It's also really yummy over Salads, and as a meat substitue in a sammch.  And it's chaep!  LOL.


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow that's alot of info guys! Thanks so much!
Sorry i wasn't too clear..i'm thinking of becoming a vegetarian..not a vegan. It'll be waay less complicated and I don't think I could make that huge of a commitment. 
Meh..meat is kinda gross now that I think about it. It's a good thing that I already LOVE tofu..
LOL isn't that the last thing you would expect to hear from a teenager?
I'll see if i can schedual an appointment with my family doctor first.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd suggest getting on a multi-vitamin (everyone should really be on one anyways), and maybe having your parents get you a protein shake mix.  Thats usually the most difficult aspect of veggi type diets is the less abundance of easy access proteins.

Tofu is amazing for protein btw, so are any soy based meat substitutes.

If your still drinking Milk, you should be OK on the calcium department.  Thats one part you dont wanna slack on, be it from pills or your diet when your growing.  Since Osteiperosis can be an issue later in life (soda is bad for this too, it depleates your calcium).


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 12, 2006)

I saw a mercedes on the 101 a few weeks ago license plate read "BE VEGAN".. I hope she was comfortable in her leather seats.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

maybe she had upholstery put in heh, or like my car, it has Faux leather.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

naw It was definitly leather, not cloth or "Faux leather" aka Vinyl.


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'd suggest getting on a multi-vitamin (everyone should really be on one anyways), and maybe having your parents get you a protein shake mix.  Thats usually the most difficult aspect of veggi type diets is the less abundance of easy access proteins.

Tofu is amazing for protein btw, so are any soy based meat substitutes.

If your still drinking Milk, you should be OK on the calcium department.  Thats one part you dont wanna slack on, be it from pills or your diet when your growing.  Since Osteiperosis can be an issue later in life (soda is bad for this too, it depleates your calcium)._

 
Yup i've already told my mom about the multi-vitamin. And also i'm planning on drinking soy milk rather than regular.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

You can drink regular milk, and use eggs, and any other dairy product if your going to be Veggie.  Soymilk is yummy though, i like the Silk brand myself.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_naw It was definitly leather, not cloth or "Faux leather" aka Vinyl._

 
Vinyl doesn't sound as hoity-toity =P


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_I saw a mercedes on the 101 a few weeks ago license plate read "BE VEGAN".. I hope she was comfortable in her leather seats._

 





 Sweet hypocrisy..

My father would be a vegan if he'd give up his one pair of leather shoes. He won't and makes sure to correct those who call him a vegan, based on those shoes.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

I dunno, I think being Vegan doesn't mean you have to give up everything you previously owned, just because it had an animal product in it.  I think it has more to do with a conchious choice from the moment you adopt the Vagan lifestyle to not support Animal Testing, Animal products, etc...

Granted I dont own a ton of animal products, maybe a few pairs of shoes that I bought b4 I was a practising Vegan, but I dont think that disqualified me from being Vegan.

Throwing them out would just be wasteful.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a quick question as to why Vegans dont drink milk? Its not hurting the cow in any way to drink what it naturally produces .. right?


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

Well...

Depends on how you view being kept in a permanent state of lactating.  Since it's not really natural, just a product of them getting milked every day.  I know i wouldn't want to be making milk all my life heh.

Plus, you could also just be opposed to the general raising of livestock in general.  Since what happens to those cows when they can't make milk anymore?  Burgers/hotdogs?  Mercedes leather seats?

Drinking Milk and eating Eggs (i hope your eating range free eggs) would make you a, lacto-ovo veggie, not a vegan.

Veganism is just opposing the use of animal products on the basis that it's not necessary, and often times cruel.  Some just eliminate it from their diet, others eliminate it completely from their lives.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 13, 2006)

Ah I understand.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh also forgot another point about milk...  Humans are the only species to drink another animals milk, and also, were the only ones who drink milk past infantcy.  So how necessary is milk?  Since we probably didn't drink it until cows were domesticated.  There are plenty of other sources of calcium.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Oh also forgot another point about milk...  Humans are the only species to drink another animals milk, and also, were the only ones who drink milk past infantcy.  So how necessary is milk?  Since we probably didn't drink it until cows were domesticated.  There are plenty of other sources of calcium._

 
While I understand your point, milk is a very good source of nutrition for human beings. Albeit, I strongly encourage organic milk.

In our society, we have a lot of people who neglect their nutrition. Thus, things like milk, bread and salt are fortifed with essential vitamins and minerals that are hard to get otherwise. Vitamin D is one of them - which is found in milk.

Milk is necessary if you don't want to replace it with something else, such as soy milk that is properly fortified.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry...

hey all, sorry to get into this thread so late, but I wanted to put my vegetarian two cents in...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to give a quick mention about replaing your old diet with vegan or vegetarian subsitutions. 

I love a good meat analog.  Fake bacon, soy sandwich slices, my beloved riblets, soy sausage crumbles, chick strips, soymilk that is loaded with added sugar and carrageen... yummm. 

But don't be fooled here, while they are all vegan items, they are pretty much manufactured junk foods loaded with sodium, MSG and other fun chemicals.  Stinks since they are so tasty and convient making them so tasty and hard for this veg. to pass up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are good meat subsitutes - tofu, tempeh and seitan are all whole foods, with no processed junk or little to no additives.

Well, that said, I fully advoacte veganisim.  It's very doable.  Just try to build your diet slowly with whole grains, beans, nuts, fresh fruits and veggies, and limited fakes.  If you slip, keep at it.  It's a lifestyle change, not just a diet.

Also - Please check out the cook book Vegan with a Vengeance.  It's an awesome cookbook that does not rely on fake meat to make a tasty wholesome meals.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Oh also forgot another point about milk...  Humans are the only species to drink another animals milk, and also, were the only ones who drink milk past infantcy.  So how necessary is milk?  Since we probably didn't drink it until cows were domesticated.  There are plenty of other sources of calcium._

 
I remember hearing that a long time ago, weird. 

Milk makes me sick, anything containing milk , like cheese , ice cream etc etc.. Makes me so freaking sick afterwards,

I love ricemilk. Its fannntastic in Cereal <(isthat spelt right its looking wrong to me right now)

Soy also makes me feel sick

I have to take Calcium pills with added vitamin D, which helps absorb calcium into your body, but too much calcium is bad, you can get some major Kidney stones if you have too much calcium


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm drinking soymilk.
But i wish my mom would buy me the unsweetened kind. It's pretty weird with cereal =(
Btw..does anyone else eat their cereal with soymilk? lol
So far so good..it's been a week since i've started with my new diet.
Only downfall was when I went out for pita wraps and the guy put meat into my VEGETARIAN wrap.. grr


----------



## Wattage (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_I'm drinking soymilk.
But i wish my mom would buy me the unsweetened kind. It's pretty weird with cereal =(
Btw..does anyone else eat their cereal with soymilk? lol
So far so good..it's been a week since i've started with my new diet.
Only downfall was when I went out for pita wraps and the guy put meat into my VEGETARIAN wrap.. grr_

 
Hey!

I use soy in my cereal - the unsweetened one. I drink So Nice (and ONLY So Nice) because it's organic and the unsweetened one tastes really good. I cook with it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should try!! (Hopefully it's available where you are).

http://www.sonice.ca/


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_Hey!

I use soy in my cereal - the unsweetened one. I drink So Nice (and ONLY So Nice) because it's organic and the unsweetened one tastes really good. I cook with it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should try!! (Hopefully it's available where you are).

http://www.sonice.ca/_

 
Yup! We have So Nice here too!
My mom claims that unsweetened soymilk is too blah and that I would be the only one drinking it. lol
What other foods should i replace meat with?
I've done some research on vegetarianism and found these folowing protien replacements:
Beans, nuts, tofu, soybeans


----------



## Wattage (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_Yup! We have So Nice here too!
My mom claims that unsweetened soymilk is too blah and that I would be the only one drinking it. lol
What other foods should i replace meat with?
I've done some research on vegetarianism and found these folowing protien replacements:
Beans, nuts, tofu, soybeans_

 
Yup - you are surely on the right track with those choices. Eggs are a great choice as well, if you are still going to eat eggs.

Some foods, in particular, help you obtain the 9 essential amino acids that you need as a human. These 9 are easily achieved through a meat based diet but harder to get through a vegetarian diet. Good foods in particular are (also known as "hero" foods):

- Chick peas
- Peanut butter
- Walnuts
- Flax oil and flax seed
- Yogurt
- Lentils (red and green in particular)
- Dark green, leafy vegetables

I know that unsweetened soy can be a little on the bland side, but if you drink a lot of milk or soy milk, it can be something to consider. Sweetened soy contains a lot of sugar and can add extra pounds if we aren't careful! AHH!!


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_Yup - you are surely on the right track with those choices. Eggs are a great choice as well, if you are still going to eat eggs.

Some foods, in particular, help you obtain the 9 essential amino acids that you need as a human. These 9 are easily achieved through a meat based diet but harder to get through a vegetarian diet. Good foods in particular are (also known as "hero" foods):

- Chick peas
- Peanut butter
- Walnuts
- Flax oil and flax seed
- Yogurt
- Lentils (red and green in particular)
- Dark green, leafy vegetables

I know that unsweetened soy can be a little on the bland side, but if you drink a lot of milk or soy milk, it can be something to consider. Sweetened soy contains a lot of sugar and can add extra pounds if we aren't careful! AHH!!_

 
ohh okay thanks!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 25, 2006)

hehe i <3 Vanilla soy milk...


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

awww i love this thread !!! i'm pescetarian because i can't kick my sushi habit, otherwise i would probably be vegan as well. i think i might flood out this thread with a couple veg(itari)an related posts to answer any other questions. Its really good to find a website where other people aren't condoning a lifestyle choice. rock on specktra..


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

there's cussing so if you have virgin-ears/eyes skip it.


didn't write this. I don't know who did. But If you want to become vegan, this will help you. Even if you don't want to become vegan, you should probably read this before you go about critisizing it.



MY VEGAN MANIFESTO: 


---THIS IS ALL INFO MEANT TO HELP THE PEOPLE WHO ARE MAKING THE LEAP INTO THE VEGGIE LIFESTYLE--- (WELCOME... WE LOVE YOU.) 

I thought a lot more years would pass before I wrote this. I guess I was wrong. 

People have been asking me for info on the vegan lifestyle. a lot. 
It's a good thing. The fact that I need to lay it out shows that people's eyes are open. It shows a fucking a willingness to try. and that. is THE big deal isn't it? 

Thus far, I've always dispensed these little pieces of information one at a time, but I think it's time to do it right. So here we go. 


We do this for our health. 
We do this for our beauty. 
We do this for the environment. 
We do this for the animals. 
And yes. we do it for the sex. 
Ladies and gentlemen. 
welcome to my Tao of the Veg. 


First off, I am totally NOT the big fucking definitive HYPERION VEGGIE GURU. 
I'm a punk bastard, and borderline invincible, so see this as an "IN MY OWN EXPERIENCE" kind of thing thing, and try not to fuck yourselves up. 


HOW DO VEGANS BECOME VEGAN. HOW DOES IT HAPPEN? 

Usually they just think about it over time, and then a day comes when they hit a point where they decide they need more power, a new level of separation from the masses, and a greater sense of self and self image... and they just do it. 
And when they do. this is how they make it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HOW DO WE FIND KICK-ASS RESTAURANTS? 

www.HAPPYCOW.net Is a super-Jedi veggie restaurant locator! YAY!!! 


HOW DO WE GO SHOPPING? 

THE STORES: 
There are basically 4 different vegan friendly grocery chains in the place to be, that will be more than happy to rock your face. 
Whole Foods: STORE LOCATOR 
Henry's and Wild Oats (both the same company): STORE LOCATOR 
Trader Joe's: STORE LOCATOR 
Mothers: STORE LOCATOR 


THE STARTER KIT: 

You can get a free VEGETARIAN/VEGAN STARTER KIT from GOVEG.COM 
It's cool. Just click HERE to order it. 


WHAT ARE THE CLEANEST, MOST HELPFUL WEBSITES?: 

www.goveg.org 
www.peta2.org 


WHAT ARE THE PIMP-MY-VEG MYSPACE GROUPS?: 

This is the VEGETABLE MAFIA. 
This is the HOTT VEGANS GROUP. 
This is the STOP ANIMAL ABUSE GROUP. 
This is the ANIMAL ABUSE MUST STOP GROUP. 
This is the PETA2 GROUP. 
There are more. 


CRUELTY FREE COMPANIES. CONNECT ME.: 

Every year, PETA honors companies that show compassion, spread awareness, reduce animal suffering, promote animal liberation, and further vegetarian food science. 
These awards are called, THE PROGGY AWARDS .and they are, to put it simply. the shit. 

Go there. check out the list. you will find nothing but vegan friendly companies that do everything under the sun. There are too many good veggie food companies to list, but there are 4 good meat replacement companies that are everywhere. They are: 
Boca Foods, 
Morningstar Farms, 
Turtle Island Foods, and 
Gardenburger. 


THINGS YOU SHOULD WATCH: 

CHEW ON THIS is a film short, that quickly dispenses 30 reasons to become vegetarian. 
EARTHLINGS is an incredible documentary that illustrates the entire scope of speciesism. 


VITAMIN SUPLIMENTS AND THE ROCKSTAR: 

Ok, you need some vitamins. true. I don't stress out over these much, and as you can see, I'm ok. I don't get wobbly and pass out or anything weird, in fact, one could even say I'm in reasonable shape. I don't know more than the basics, so, here's the basics. 

MULTIVITAMIN: Get one. make sure it has a lot of stuff in it. 
IRON: This shit you need. I take SLOW-FE because it's slow release. 
OMEGAS: Iceland has the longest average lifespan of any country in the world cause they eat lost of fishies and get a lot of omega oils. You need Omega 3, and a lot of people take fish oil capsules to get it, but vegans take FLAX SEED OIL pills cause they don't wanna eat fish juice. J 
B: Get a B complex. don't worry if it has like 3 times your daily requirement. You'll only absorb a quarter of it anyway. unless you go dancing at industrial clubs a lot. then the Chartreuse, Redbull and exercize'll make you sop that shit up like a sponge. 
CALCIUM / MAGNESIUM: You're supposed to take it. I don't. I like to think that this makes me a more colorful person. 
I KNOW I MISSED SOMETHING HERE, but. oh well. on with the onslaught. 

ROCKSTAR: I have a long developed habit of carting around a Rockstar or equivalent energy drink all the time, sometimes 2 a day. I had already decided that this was a nasty habit because 5 different friends said I was gonna kill myself with them and I had heard some horror stories about people having heart attacks at dance clubs and such.. However. When I VEGANIZED. I didn't take anything to balance myself out. no multivitamin, no B complex. nothing. But I never got sick or weird or ended up really crawling on the floor from nutritional imbalance. WHY? I checked every food product in my life to see if they were secretly supplying me with the vitamins I was missing. nothing. The only food I didn't check was the Rockstar. because I already knew it was a bad thing. One day I glance at my energy drinks label, and BLAM. Right there. Loaded with vitamins. My Rockstar addiction had facilitated my conversion, and I didn't even know it. Now, I should mention that I'm using the term Rockstar as a generic word for an energy drink. there are other ones that are way more vitamin happy. LOST is good. I don't recommend doing this shit. I only mention it because it's what I did, and I didn't have a transition period. I went from full carnivore to vegan in one night, and I never faltered in the least, so, something went right. 


cont. in next post.


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

THE MYTHOS AND "THE GAME": 

A lot of fuckers look at how they eat now, and then look at a vegan, and say, "Oh, I could never do that. it's too hard." 
Bullshit. those people are looking at it in exactly the opposite way that we do. as a chore, or a struggle. 
Truth is, it's pretty easy. and it's actually pretty fun. 
Every vegan I know forms this habit. a sort of game. and the game is this: 
You remember the foods that you miss the most, and then you start the work. You find animal friendly replacements for everything in them, and then you make it. You hone it. until your vegan version is good. you just do it until your VEGAN chorizo and jalapeno pizza kicks the shit out of any other pizza, and your carnivorous friends are gagging for it. 
My next thing is gonna be biscuits and gravy. Im a winter person, and I used to love going to a breakfast nook in the mountains and getting a big platter-thing of biscuits and gravy. It will be done. And after that, im goin for the impossible. Fish and chips. 

The thing is, that when everybody else cooks, they may be proud of it because what they made is good. But when a vegan cooks, they get a whole different pride. 
Because while you're doing it, you're expanding minds. every person you expose it to will have that much more faith in the walk. When they see that you are more like a humanitarian ninja, and less like a tree hugging librarian, its pretty nostalgic because sometimes it actually builds their faith in their own ability to do the right thing. 
The world is still under the myth that we just nibble on plates of raw vegetables. 
They have no idea that what you're eating exists. At least not in a "god this is really good" / cruelty free incarnation. 
In short, cause it's healthy, it bolsters the ego and the self image, it opens minds, it saves animals, and once you're in, its fuck-off good. 

One of the best things I've ever heard to this point was this: 
I was with a group of people, meat-necks, sporty footballer types. they were planning a party. a reception, and I expected them to say barbecue, so I had already tuned out, and then the guy says, "well hey, it's a special occasion, and I want the food to be good, so can we get the vegan girl to do the food?" I about cried. 


THE PETA BULLSHIT: 

People make up crazy things. One person posted about hating PETA for crazy nonsensical things that never happened, as well as things done by individual nut-jobs. This is my response to him, and any other defeatist or retarded hecklers: 

AN ORGANIZATION IS NOT ITS MEMBERS. 
Members go out and do things, ON THEIR OWN... 
(most of what you hear is rumors and exaggeration. but things do happen) 
I work in the Free Tibet campaign... We're generally peaceful people that pride ourselves on awareness and patience. But last year 3 FREE TIBET members strapped themselves with dynamite and blew up Chinese civilians. 
DOES THAT MEAN that the FREE TIBET campaign is a radical terrorist movement? No. 
Believing that PETA sanctifies everything that every malnourished sociopath in the country does in the name of animals, is no more valid than a waiter in Paris believing that YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE, BECAUSE YOU'RE AN AMERICAN, AND THE LAST AMERICAN THAT CAME THRU WAS AN ASSHOLE. Or that, if you're a Christian, you hate gays, because, I ran into a Christian that hates gays... That's ridiculous. 
People are people man. 
And I'm telling you.... PETA people are good people. 
They're thinkers. They have hearts... and above all else... They try. 
Which is a lot more than I can say for most groups. 


WHY VEGAN BEYOND VEGGIE (the milk thing): 

Many people believe that dairy cattle are not made to suffer by the process of modern milk production. Not true. In fact, they're killed by it. Today's dairy cattle are grossly modified versions of the cows that they once were many generations ago. A cow does not naturally lactate year round. These cows are pumped so full of hormones, that they actually DO. by force. They live in slim corrals and give milk to the robot, full time, with no exercise. As a result, their legs never develop enough to support their hormone inflated bodies, and eventually, when they can't hold themselves up any longer. they collapse, and are put to death, and replaced. The cattle that our modern dairy cows are evolved from had an average lifespan of 14-16 years. These modern dairy cows now have an average lifespan of 4. We did that. J Who says you can't change the world huh? 

And I think this would be a point to go over. 

THE BATTERY CAGE THING: 

Some vegans boycott Trader Joe's because they sell eggs that come from battery cages. I don't do this. I won't. Because I believe in the team mentality. That is to say, that Trader Joe's is a family buiz that has done a lot for the cause. especially compared to normal food store chain. They were the first to put what they do on the map here in the OC. They started a vegan labeling system, and built the organic food world in the place where I live. They opened the door to a previously nonexistent market so that these other places that are expanding now could even exist, and they never lost their ideals. There is nothing here that they didn't pave the way for. so, when I stand in the store and see all the shit that they've done for us, I won't sit there and crucify them for a single flaw that I hate, any more than I would tell a vegan that their efforts are meaningless because they are wearing leather shoes. Nobody's perfect, and if you're on my team. you're on my team. We help each other grow. and they day we start raising our guns to each other when there are so many people against us, we have abandoned the principal of combined strength, which is exactly what our actual enemies need us to do. 
And so Sun Su says in The Art of War. 
(I can't believe I just referenced the art of war in application to vegan shopping. who's the ninja.? Synthian's the ninja.) 
The point is. we talk to them. we correct them. we write them a letter. but we don't abandon our friends. 

Now. 
Q: What the fuck is a battery cage? 
A: In 15th century France (the "dark ages") there was a punishment process known as "retention therapy".which was basically the process of completely restraining a person in an upright metal cage that fits the form of the convict in a standing position with their arms at their sides. They would then be left in a completely dark chamber until their "demons had been purged". Needless to say, it in now illegal to do this to people... 
On to the cage. 
A battery cage is a harsh tool that factory farmer use to corral chickens. 
They make the most use of their production space by making sure that each chicken is in a cage no wider than a chicken. A chicken that lives in a battery cage can never even spread one wing. They spend their entire lives fully restrained in pitch darkness, and then die without that experience. That nightmare, is their entire experience on this planet. Which is why we refer to factory farms as Hell. But the process is called "manufacturing". 



cont. in next post


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

VEGETARIANISM AND THE ENVIRONMENT: 

This list was compiled by a friend who kicks ninja ass, to show me the connection between environmental activism and vegetarianism. 

It will let you know very quickly: 1- Why you can't be a bad-ass environmentalist and still eat meat, and, 2- Why the most effective thing you can do for the environment is GO VEG. 

1. ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT: 
POLLUTION: 
The meat industry causes more water pollution 
in the United Stated than all other industries combined. The excrement from farm animals is 130 times more than the entire human population, 86,600 pounds per second. Large amounts of this waste is released into the ocean. As a direct result of pig excrement, the deadly microorganism "PHYSTERIA" was born. Physteria has caused largest fish kill in history and is a threat to humans and animals. Physteria creates toxins that dissolve the flesh of fish, which it then consumes, resulting in lesions and causing large-scale kills in fish and in Humans due to contact or eating contaminated sea food. People who have been in affected waters can be affected. Humans who have been in the waters for short times, or even handled the fish, have developed sores and also neurological symptoms such as memory problems. Physteria has over 20 different forms it can assume; in some of which it is an aggressive predator. Physteria is an international biohazard and it's growing. 

LAND: 
Of all the agricultural land in the US, 87 percent is used to raise animals for food. 

WATER: 
Raising animals for food consumes more than half of all the water in the United States. It takes 2,500 gallons of water to produce a pound of meat, but only 25 gallons to produce a pound of wheat. 

DEFORESTATION: 
Rain forests are being destroyed at a rate of 125,000 Square miles per year to create space to raise animals for slaughter. 

ENERGY: 
More than 1/3 of all raw materials and fossil fuels used in the US are used to raise animals for food. Producing a single hamburger patty uses enough fossil fuel to drive a small car 20 miles and enough water for 20 showers. 

ECOSYSTEMS: 
Our planet is being yanked out of balance with the destruction of land, air, water, and animal life. We have lost respect for nature. If we don't stop destroying the planet and disrespecting every life form on it, eventually we will be forced to, and the results of our actions will be devastating to future generations as well as ours. 

WHY...VEGETARIAN? WHY VEGAN? Because it's something anyone and 
everyone can do NOW, TO HELP THE PLANET. 


INTELLIGENT ARGUMENTS FROM INTELLIGENT PEOPLE: 

HI-I.Q. NON-VEGAN: The thing I've learned is that you can't generalize that all meat is bad. 
RESPONSE: No... but we do generalize about pain. All meat causes suffering. 

(If you'd like a broader dissertation on the subject, please read my blog "You vs. The Lion - bound to action by you own awareness") 


VEGANISM AND SEX: (have you hugged your vegan today?) 

Here is the question posed: 
"Is it true that sex gets better when you go vegan?" 

The last time I was asked this, I said, "haha... ya hun... just ask one." And she said, "I am asking one." 

So here is my response to her: 
(Again, I'm going to preface this with a big fat "I CAN'T SPEAK FOR EVERYONE." This is an "IN MY EXPERIENCE" thing. Backed by a "Trust me. many people agree.") 

A- As a general consensus. yes. 
Its just something that happens... 
Why? 
1- Deep within the cavernous regions of the brain that we supposedly don't use, there lies a mass of grey matter that senses toxins in a person... and with those gone... things change... 
2- There is a semi-secretive mutual respect during vegan on vegan that the non-veg world doesn't seem to see or understand. or get off on... 
3- Vegans get very hardcore with each other very quickly... because they spend so much of their lives being sex starved. They sometimes don't go for meat eaters, because they can taste the animals on their tongues, and there's a missing vibe. 
So... Its like being a midgit... you don't have a lot of midget girlfriends around that get you... so... when an event comes along where there are a lot of other midgets... you can pretty much assume, that everyone there is out to get laid, and feel at home for the night... so, when single vegans get a hold of each other, they have an "unvoiced" tendency to touch each other, and a tendency to stay awake for each other like they were sort of storing up the glow for winter. 

I cant believe I just wrote that. I've been asked that before, but I've never really answered it. settled the curiosity. 
I bet it might leave some people looking at their vegan friends a little differently... give a little insight... maybe even turn them on. 
Look at your vegan friend... open a new psychological door... because veganism is hot. 

There you have it. 


You can't follow the path if you won't face the trail. 
This is the walk. and these are the steps.







i'll post more later...


----------



## Raerae (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh your making me wanna go back to being Vegan again lol...  Considering i'm 80% there already it woulnd't be that hard lol.  Only problem I run into is leather shoes LOL!  Cuz some of them are omg pretty.  But then again, there is an equal number of pretty shoes that aren't leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont forget the other fun part about being Vegan, it annoys and confuses the heck outa people!  Especially when you get invited over for dinner and they dont know, and you dont eat 90% of what they prepared LOL!

Me: No thanks, I dont eat meat, I'm Vegan!





Them: :whattha: 

LOL!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 11, 2006)

*AngelDust Wrote: *

 Quote:

  THE MYTHOS AND "THE GAME": 

A lot of fuckers look at how they eat now, and then look at a vegan, and say, "Oh, I could never do that. it's too hard." 
Bullshit. those people are looking at it in exactly the opposite way that we do. as a chore, or a struggle. 
Truth is, it's pretty easy. and it's actually pretty fun. 
Every vegan I know forms this habit. a sort of game. and the game is this: 
You remember the foods that you miss the most, and then you start the work. You find animal friendly replacements for everything in them, and then you make it. You hone it. until your vegan version is good. you just do it until your VEGAN chorizo and jalapeno pizza kicks the shit out of any other pizza, and your carnivorous friends are gagging for it. 
My next thing is gonna be biscuits and gravy. Im a winter person, and I used to love going to a breakfast nook in the mountains and getting a big platter-thing of biscuits and gravy. It will be done. And after that, im goin for the impossible. Fish and chips. 

The thing is, that when everybody else cooks, they may be proud of it because what they made is good. But when a vegan cooks, they get a whole different pride. 
Because while you're doing it, you're expanding minds. every person you expose it to will have that much more faith in the walk. When they see that you are more like a humanitarian ninja, and less like a tree hugging librarian, its pretty nostalgic because sometimes it actually builds their faith in their own ability to do the right thing. 
The world is still under the myth that we just nibble on plates of raw vegetables. 
They have no idea that what you're eating exists. At least not in a "god this is really good" / cruelty free incarnation. 
In short, cause it's healthy, it bolsters the ego and the self image, it opens minds, it saves animals, and once you're in, its fuck-off good. 

One of the best things I've ever heard to this point was this: 
I was with a group of people, meat-necks, sporty footballer types. they were planning a party. a reception, and I expected them to say barbecue, so I had already tuned out, and then the guy says, "well hey, it's a special occasion, and I want the food to be good, so can we get the vegan girl to do the food?" I about cried. 


THE PETA BULLSHIT: 

People make up crazy things. One person posted about hating PETA for crazy nonsensical things that never happened, as well as things done by individual nut-jobs. This is my response to him, and any other defeatist or retarded hecklers: 

AN ORGANIZATION IS NOT ITS MEMBERS. 
Members go out and do things, ON THEIR OWN... 
(most of what you hear is rumors and exaggeration. but things do happen) 
I work in the Free Tibet campaign... We're generally peaceful people that pride ourselves on awareness and patience. But last year 3 FREE TIBET members strapped themselves with dynamite and blew up Chinese civilians. 
DOES THAT MEAN that the FREE TIBET campaign is a radical terrorist movement? No. 
Believing that PETA sanctifies everything that every malnourished sociopath in the country does in the name of animals, is no more valid than a waiter in Paris believing that YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE, BECAUSE YOU'RE AN AMERICAN, AND THE LAST AMERICAN THAT CAME THRU WAS AN ASSHOLE. Or that, if you're a Christian, you hate gays, because, I ran into a Christian that hates gays... That's ridiculous. 
People are people man. 
And I'm telling you.... PETA people are good people. 
They're thinkers. They have hearts... and above all else... They try. 
Which is a lot more than I can say for most groups. 


WHY VEGAN BEYOND VEGGIE (the milk thing): 

Many people believe that dairy cattle are not made to suffer by the process of modern milk production. Not true. In fact, they're killed by it. Today's dairy cattle are grossly modified versions of the cows that they once were many generations ago. A cow does not naturally lactate year round. These cows are pumped so full of hormones, that they actually DO. by force. They live in slim corrals and give milk to the robot, full time, with no exercise. As a result, their legs never develop enough to support their hormone inflated bodies, and eventually, when they can't hold themselves up any longer. they collapse, and are put to death, and replaced. The cattle that our modern dairy cows are evolved from had an average lifespan of 14-16 years. These modern dairy cows now have an average lifespan of 4. We did that. J Who says you can't change the world huh?  
 



*Thank you..Proud Peta member here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Also, another fact about the Dairy industry some people don't know, don't care, or don't want to think about; they are the SINGLE BIGGEST SUPPORTERS/PRODUCERS of the VEAL industry.  Every lil' bitty male cow that gets born immediately gets ripped away (crying) from it's mother (NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO SUCKLE FIRST) so it can be turned into Veal Parmagian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, all those meat lovers out there that say "Well, I won't eat Veal" are still contributing to the Veal industry every time they purchase a bottle of milk at their local grocery, whether they know it or not.*

*Thanks  so much for your insightful post....there is so much people DO NOT know...and I'm so sick of hearing trash about "those Peta people"...every organization has it's "bad apples"...even the RED CROSS...a world renown organization has it's crazies and ass.oles...you don't hear people (in the masses) going around saying "Those G..damned crazy Red Cross fools..."*

*THANK YOU.  

Edit To Add:  Even though you didn't author this post, I still thank you very much for posting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_ 



*Thank you..Proud Peta member here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Also, another fact about the Dairy industry some people don't know, don't care, or don't want to think about; they are the SINGLE BIGGEST SUPPORTERS/PRODUCERS of the VEAL industry.  Every lil' bitty male cow that gets born immediately gets ripped away (crying) from it's mother (NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO SUCKLE FIRST) so it can be turned into Veal Parmagian
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, all those meat lovers out there that say "Well, I won't eat Veal" are still contributing to the Veal industry every time they purchase a bottle of milk at their local grocery, whether they know it or not.*_

 

Ugh there's so much cruel stuff that goes on in slaughterhouses it sickens me to think about. I got my mom started on eating vegan candy, she was eating skittles one day and she was like MMMM these are so good!! and i was like yeah, horses are sure yummy! it sucks that we cant get vegan skittles out here, because sometimes i miss them. 

have you read The Meat You Eat by Ken Midkiff, its more environmentally geared but i seriously recommend it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm vegetarian, and have been for 3 1/2 years... I sometimes eat milk/cheese/eggs, but mostly its honey that keeps me from being vegan... One day I'll make the change.

Anyway, I miss candy. Thankfully, Wrigley's gum (ORBIT!!) is vegan, so that keeps me going. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My family and friends have been supportive thus far... I just wish I knew more vegetarians/vegans offline.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeldust* 
_awww i love this thread !!! i'm pescetarian because i can't kick my sushi habit, otherwise i would probably be vegan as well._

 
Ditto.  I love fish and will never be vegan b/c of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had been a vegetarian for 8+ years, but was having terrible cravings for fish.  I was waking up in the middle of the night, craving any type of fish.  So I caved, I started eating fish.  Mostly canned tuna, occasionaly salmon, shell fish, and all types of white fish.  Untill I decided I thought I didn't need it anymore.  I was off fish.  I had vegetarian guilt.  

My next step was to to take my diet up to veganism level.  I know how bad dairy is for me (and the poor cows!).  I was ready to give veganism a chance.

Well about a year ago I started being a praticing vegan.  After many, many months, and being off all dairy, fish, eggs & animal products,  I found I cannot sleep when I haven't had fish in a while, I feel weak, I get really bitchy, things are just generally out of wack.  It was the same feeling I was getting when I was off fish as a vegetarian.

So I caved again, and have been off all amnmal products, except fish.

I have put a lot of thought into my decision about deciding to give myself permission to eat fish.  It is the one animal I am comfortable in consuming.  If I had to, I could go out and catch my fish dinner, de-scale and gut it.  I could not say the same about any other animal.  It was a hard decision to make, I want to be vegan, but not to the point where by body is throwing fits.  (And I am a whole foods fanatic, I stay away from all processed foods as humany possible)


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 14, 2006)

angeldust, OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THAT!!
Guys...I think I might need help!
I have no problem with the vegetarian diet at the moment..
but my mom sure does.
I saw this coming a while ago. She's real worried and I think is on the verge of force feeding me a steak. She keeps telling me"You should wait until you've finished school and have your own living before you continue this.." or "Why bother? You can't possibly get enough nutrients from what you're eating" I'm already eating eggs and occasionally milk. ='( what should i do?


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 14, 2006)

angeldust, OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL THAT!!
Guys...I think I might need help!
I have no problem with the vegetarian diet at the moment..
but my mom sure does.
I saw this coming a while ago. She's real worried and I think is on the verge of force feeding me a steak. She keeps telling me"You should wait until you've finished school and have your own living before you continue this.." or "Why bother? You can't possibly get enough nutrients from what you're eating" I'm already eating eggs and occasionally milk. ='( what should i do?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

lol...

yeh people always think not eating meat is not healthy...  especially meat lovers. 

You have to educate if you want to get your parents on your side.  And I would probably suggest being as scientific as you can about it.  

I.E.

eigther ask them to take you to a nutritionist who can create a diet for you, find a way to see/pay for one yourself, or start researching the types of things a body needs in order to stay healthy.  This way you can show them that being veggie is possible, and you can be healthy while doing it.

if your just eating eggs/toast for breakfast with a glass of milk, and a salad or chips or candy or french fries or whatever, your not eating healthy.  Just a FYI.

The reason they are saying your not getting enough nutrients is because you probably aren't.  being a veggie/vegan/whatever, and staying healthy while doing it is a LOT harder than being on a typical diet that uses all the food groups.

See my next post for some basic google research from typing, "healthy diet" into the search bar.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

this is from: http://www.healthy.net/asp/templates...rticle&Id=1173

Basic Nutrients Your Child Needs
The four basic building blocks of your child's diet are water, complex carbohydrates, proteins, and fats. A proper balance of these essentials is necessary for optimum health. The table on page 48 provides a brief introduction to your child's fundamental dietary requirements, as well as a guide to the functions and food sources of these four dietary elements. A diet based on a wide variety of simply prepared whole foods is most likely to meet your child's basic nutritional needs. 

*Parents who raise their children as vegetarians must take special care not only to provide adequate protein for healthy growth, but also to teach their children about a nutrient-rich and protein-adequate diet.* Many plant foods do not contain the full spectrum of eight amino acids that make up a complete protein. At one time it was thought that to provide a complete protein, certain foods--such as rice and beans-had to be combined and eaten at the same time. Now we know that a diet based on a variety of vegetables, legumes, and grains will provide adequate protein for a child. However, it is important that vegetarian children eat a varied, balanced diet in order to get the full spectrum of amino acids, and therefore complete protein. 

Also necessary for good health are nutrients that together are classified as micronutrients, which include vitamins and minerals. 

Vitamins
Vitamins are essential to normal body function. They are not a form of energy or fuel, as foods are. But they play an indispensable role in the normal metabolism, growth, and development of your child's body. 

Vitamins are classified as either water-soluble or fat soluble, depending upon which type of molecule (fat- or water-based) transports them in the bloodstream. Water-soluble vitamins include all of the B complex and vitamin C. These vitamins are quickly used by the body or excreted in urine, so they must be replenished daily. Water-soluble vitamins may leach out of foods during cooking, be damaged by overprocessing, or be destroyed when foods are overcooked. 

The fat-soluble vitamins-A, D, E, and K-are fairly stable during low-temperature cooking. However, antibiotics, mineral oil, and certain drugs (steroids, for example) interfere with their absorption from the digestive tract. Frying foods alters the fat-soluble vitamins in them as well. 

For a review of the vitamins your child needs every day, as well as their respective functions and food sources, see the table on page 50. 

Minerals
Minerals are part of all body tissues and fluids. They are essential in nerve responses, muscle contractions, maintaining proper fluid balance, and the internal processing of nutrients. Minerals influence the manufacture of hormones and regulate electrolyte balance throughout the body. The term electrolyte refers to the form in which various minerals circulate in the body. Calcium, potassium, and sodium are examples of important electrolytes. Calcium, for example, is not only an important constituent of bones and teeth; it is also involved in the transmission of nerve impulses, the transmission of energy from cell to cell, and the contraction and relaxation of muscles, including the heart. Calcium, potassium, and magnesium together control the continuous cycle of contraction and relaxation of the heart muscle and blood vessels. If these electrolytes are out of balance, resulting fluid shifts may cause swelling or dehydration, the neuromuscular system may become irritable, or an irregular heart rhythm may develop. 

Minerals are excreted daily and must be replaced either through the diet or in supplement form. Of all the vitamins and minerals, calcium and iron are probably the most important for children, and may be valuable to take as supplements. For a quick review of the minerals your child needs every day, as well as their functions and food sources, see the table on page 52. 

Diet and nutrition comprise a huge subject that deserves your time and attention. Read more, experiment with new and different foods, use cookbooks devoted to whole-foods cooking, and ask lots of questions. The more you understand about food and nutrition, the more committed you will be to providing a healthy, wholesome diet for your child.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

Working with a Nutritional Counselor
There are many different kinds of professionals, with varied educational backgrounds and philosophies, who can recommend dietary programs and nutritional supplements. Registered dietitians, nutritionists, naturopathic physicians, chiropractors, medical doctors, and nurses-to name only a few-may all practice nutritional medicine. When interviewing a nutritional counselor, whether the person is a medical doctor or macrobiotic counselor, find out about his or her educational background, work experience, and nutritional philosophy. 

Nutrition is a broad and constantly changing field. Providing a healthy, well-balanced, allergen-free diet, along with nutritional supplements when needed, may be the most important thing you can do to support your child's health. You may need assistance planning the optimum diet. Choose a counselor you feel you can work with, a person who believes in the fundamental importance of a healthy diet. As with any health care practitioner, choose a person who knows the current research, who is compassionate, and who will work with you as a partner to create the healthiest, most manageable plan possible.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

So yeh... in a nut shell thats probably why your parents are afraid that your not getting enough nutrients.  It's fairly common knowlege that you need to get  complete proteins in order to be healthy and grow.  Which is probably why you Mom is worried about you, and wants you to wait until you have stopped growing before trying this type of a diet.  Getting all 8 proteins from veggies is a bit more difficult than just eating a piece of chicken, or whatever.

Tofu i believe is a complete protein (has all 8) but I find it difficult to eat tofu every single day of the week in every meal.  So you have to learn how to mix it up.  Being veggie means that in order to do it right, your going to have to learn to take an active role in your diet, and also the preparation of your foods.  Knowing what you foods are made up of is also nice to know, so you know what your getting when you eat.  if you have protiens 1234 from 1 veggie, you know you also need 5678 from another, so to speak.

There is a lot of info out there, just gotta take the time.


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 17, 2006)

From what I can tell, I am getting most of the nutrients that I need.
Being from an Asian family, my household eats tofu practically every meal as well as leafy veggies. And hopefully I'll get around to seeing a nutritionist soon.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

One thing I can suggest doing, it getting on a protein shake?  Those are pretty good for rounding out calories, and obviously protein.  Just check the ingredients.


----------



## quandolak (Oct 11, 2006)

..............


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank u girls for ur support!
Occasionally I get cravings...but it's alright because I know it's worth it.
My mom instantly ordered a load of stuff from Herbalife..pills (multivitamins, cell activators, and some other things that i have no clue are) and tons of protein shake mixes..which she blends with some fruit and milk. It's sooo good!


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 6, 2006)

I haven't read through the whole thread yet but wanted to say I am a vegetarian and am very happy to see so many veggies and veg-friendly people here!!  Woohooo!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 6, 2006)

i highly recomend everone reads the books 
becomeing vegan 
and becomeing vegitarian

ive never been one to read a whole book through without skipping or stopping but with those books i read the whole things and then photocopied as much as i could at my work. haha


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanksgiving is around the corner... You know what that means... Tofurky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that stuff.


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 20, 2006)

hahaha 
i haven't been checking this forum in a while..
sorry about that girls!
For update, i've been doing pretty well. =D


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been vego for about 5 years. I don't take any vitamins/actively increase my intake of anything to replace what meat would give me, and whenever I get blood tests done it usually comes back saying my iron levels are even higher than that of a meat eater. I honestly don't believe humans need meat, I think we've basically evolved past that and discovered new foods that replace exactly what meat would give us, but without having to slaughter an animal to get it.

Sorry I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know if it's been asked yet, but have you had some tests done to see how your body is coping so far?


----------



## lovalotz (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelizabethk* 

 
_I've been vego for about 5 years. I don't take any vitamins/actively increase my intake of anything to replace what meat would give me, and whenever I get blood tests done it usually comes back saying my iron levels are even higher than that of a meat eater. I honestly don't believe humans need meat, I think we've basically evolved past that and discovered new foods that replace exactly what meat would give us, but without having to slaughter an animal to get it.

Sorry I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know if it's been asked yet, but have you had some tests done to see how your body is coping so far? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only thing that i have actually done so far was a blood test, but that one was okay. Thanks for your lovin' girlies!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been a vegetarian since I was about 9, I just can't stand the texture and taste of meat. I take multi vitamins everyday and am pretty healthy. I love being a vegetarian theres so many yummy meals that don't include meat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only problem I get is my Iron levels do get low at times, but a few iron tablets fixes that


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 21, 2007)

So vegans/vegetarians... How are you doing?

My university just started selling Odwalla juices & bars, which I can get by using my mealcard. I love these!! There are a few with vegetarian Omega 3, (flax seed), which makes me super excited. Plus Odwalla makes a bunch of delicious soy milk drinks as well.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I am an Ovo Lacto Veg. leaning toward being Vegan. I don't eat ANY fish, poultry, pork, OR anything that had meat in it, was processed w/ anything to do w/ meat or meat fats, etc.*_

 
I'm exactly the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Becoming a vegetarian is a great choice to make. I have never regretted it and I don't miss eating anything meaty etc. But then I was never that into it anyway. It's been so many years now that I couldn't possibly eat it again, but I'm happy about that. I am very healthy and I feel good knowing that I've been able to permanently change something about myself and my lifestyle for what I believe is a good cause (IMO. I gave up because of my feelings on animal rights etc). 

So I think it is an admirable choice to make for environmental reasons. Make sure you read up on the subject, find out what nutrients you could miss out on if you don't include certain things in your diet (B12 I think is the main one here). You can get protein from lots of other sources instead of meat. It just takes some research as you must go about this in a sensible manner, particularly because of your age. 

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I'm exactly the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Becoming a vegetarian is a great choice to make. I have never regretted it and I don't miss eating anything meaty etc. But then I was never that into it anyway. It's been so many years now that I couldn't possibly eat it again, but I'm happy about that. I am very healthy and I feel good knowing that I've been able to permanently change something about myself and my lifestyle for what I believe is a good cause (IMO. I gave up because of my feelings on animal rights etc). 

So I think it is an admirable choice to make for environmental reasons. Make sure you read up on the subject, find out what nutrients you could miss out on if you don't include certain things in your diet (B12 I think is the main one here). You can get protein from lots of other sources instead of meat. It just takes some research as you must go about this in a sensible manner, particularly because of your age. 

Good luck whatever you decide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's obvious I didn't read the rest of the thread haha! I'm having a sneaky peek at this website whilst at work. 

Anyway, yay!!! Well done!!


----------



## medusalox (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been a Vegetarian for....12 years now. (I had to stop and count!) I've always wanted to go vegan, but the truth is, I love cheese and chocolate a bit too much! I guess I'm also a cheater from time to time...sometimes I just can't resist crab legs, but I try not to indulge often. 

My mom is a vegetarian, too, and she has been for well over 35 years


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm a vegetarian, or i guess you could say a "pescatarian" because i do like to enjoy my sushi once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but i don't consume any egg / dairy products, except for cheese.  i replace my milk and stuff with soy products - and soy milk is very delicious! (i ♥ silk - i use the vanilla kind in my cereals and the chocolate is very yummy too!)


healthwise: you'll be fine and like Lady_MAC said, get your proper nutrients.  all the nutrients you need (proteins, calcium, vitamins, iron, etc) that you get from meats you can get from plants.  

protein: soy products, meat subsitutes (like tofurky, morning star hotdogs / hamburgers / bocaburgers...), legumes, lentils, nuts, seeds and whole grains.

calcium: milk, yogurt...since you're talking about a vegan diet and not a vegetarian one, fortified soymilk and fruit juices are good options...and dark green veggies like spinach and broccoli.  tofu fortified with calcium is also a good source (i LOOOOOVE tofu!)

vitamin B-12: enriched cereals, fortified soy products....or taking a vitamin supplement. 

iron: dried beans and peas, lentils, enriched cereals, whole-grain products, dark, leafy green vegetables (spinach, broccoli...), dried fruit.  to help your body absorb non-animal sources of iron, eat foods rich in vitamin C - citrus fruits, strawberries, tomatoes, etc - at the same time you consume iron-containing foods.

zinc: whole grains, soy products, nuts and wheat germ.

and take ohhhhhthehorror's advice, because it is true... =/


people don't understand that their current diet of eating meat is so bad for them.  animal meat is full of saturated fats (unless it's lean?) and veins, tendons & ligaments...to me veins, tendons & ligaments aren't that appetizing.  and it still makes me wonder how sanitary the meat is, i was told that in packages of meat it's quite possible to have a small amount of poop in it, even if it's too small to see with your eyes ; - most animals have antibiotics of some sort in their feed, which means you're also getting that when you consume them.
eating meat (well, mostly red meat, but that's what everyone likes to eat nowadays) is also the source of a lot of diseases, many of them leading killers...CVD (cardiovascular disease), obesity, cancer (carcinogens in grilled meats), increased risk of MI (myocardial infarction - heart attack), increased cholesterol (which can also lead to CVD, MI, and arteriosclerosis).  overall, people who are vegan / vegetarian lead healthier lifestyles and you don't see many (or any) obese vegans / vegetarians out there =]

i didn't take nutrition classes for no apparent reason.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just my 2 cents.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been a veggie for about 12 years.  No meat, fish or poultry.  I do eat eggs and dairy though.  Would love for my diet to be free of these as well someday - that will be a real challenge!  Soy/tofu is my main supply of protein - via soymilk and tofu w/ veggie stir-frys.  I also take a multivitamin daily.  I bought mine online (www.vegetarianvitamin.com) because because all of the major brands I looked at contained animal-based gelatin.  I originallly became a veggie to lose weight and get into better shape.  But soon after starting, the morality of it became more of a driving force, especially since I love animals.  A year after I did it, my sister followed and about 2 years ago, my father followed as well.  Now my family enjoys Eggplant Parmigiana for Thanksgiving, along with my sister's version of "tofurkey" and plenty of meat free sides!  There are also a ton of great meatless products available now @ supermarkets and even Target/Walmart, etc.  I love Boca and Morningstar Farms.  Many restaurants are also creating meat-free entrees or provide veggie burger substitutes for beef burgers.  My favorite vegetarian foods are the sausage links from Morningstar Farms (for my meat-free version of sausage and peppers), General Tso's Bean Curd (from my local Chinese take-out restaurant - AMAZINGLY DELICIOUS) and Chili's Mushroom and Swiss burger w/ a veggie burger substitution.  Now I've started to cut down on purchasing leather shoes, handbags, etc.  I'd convinced myself for a long time that leather is merely a byproduct of beef and wearing it isn't the same as eating beef.  But now I feel that it's just not right altogether.  I've also become quite concerned about the environment and global warming in the past year.  I praise you for thinking about the environment at such a young age.  Try it and give it a chance!  I started when I was about 2 years older than you and have never had any health problems because of it.  You could voice your concerns with your physician or a nutritionist.


----------



## visivo (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Being Veggie, and Vegan are two different things, just a FYI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veggie's just dont eat meat, but are still allowed to eat basically anything else. And use anyting else.  

Vegans dont consumn or use ANYTHING thats is a animal product (or tested on animals) at all.  So no leather products, no eggs, no this no that hehe...

In addition, you'll have to start learning how to read a label.  There are many, many grain products (like breads) and other processed foods that have animal products in them.  Like Eggs for example.  And you can't eat those eigther.  So all those cookies, and snacky foods out there are usually off limits, unless you get a "Vegan Cookie."  Vegan Cookies are actually pretty good LOL.

Anyways...  Just a little clarification on the whole Vegan/Veggie thing, since it's very, very different.  Being Vegan is an entire change of lifestyle, not just ordering pasta (and it can't be an egg noodle hehe) for dinner instead of steak, and getting ice cream for desert (they have Soy ice cream though, and thats pretty YUMMY hehe ).

Oh and another thing... Learn how to COOK!

Since the majority of places dont always have a Vegan Menu, and your server isn't going to know if a meal contans animal products unless it's obvious, you end up cooking for yourself a lot.

But there are a lot of really yummy Vegan meals.  They have a bazillion Soy meat substitutes products that taste as good if not better than the meats they are replacing.  And you can get everything from burger and hot dogs, to deli slices (soy mayo wasn't my fav though LOL).  So it's not like your JUST eating salads.  Start eating mixed nuts too (preferably lightly to unsalted kinds heh) those make a great snack and are healthy for yah.

I bought a whole bunch of Vegan Cookbooks while I was doing the Vegan thing and had a lot of fun being creative with what we were eating.  You'd be amazed how much oliveoil you end up using LOL.

I made the most AMAZING Vegan lasagna last year.  Homemade sauce, spinache, tofu, and some other things.  No cheese on top obviously_

 

Yesyes yes yes yes. I love her response. 

I was vegan for a year and a half, and vegetarian for 6 total years. I felt great a lot of the time, but towards the end I had become so overwhelmed with college/work/etc that I had stopped taking time I needed to care for my body, and developed a B12 deficiency, and my immune system was shot, I couldn't shake even minor colds. I let myself get off track and was not into cooking for myself as much, whch I think is ESSENTIAL to succeeding with this diet, which may sound easy (it may be if you're eating crap like fritos "because they don't have animal products" all the time... ugh, the point of being vegan is not to avoid things and end up eating crap, it's about treating your body & environment well and nourishing your self), but will ultimately make you crash. 

I gave it an honest go, but ultimately needed to devote much more time to having a successful vegan lifestyle, and since I had become sick, I decided to slowly incorporate a bit of dairy back into my diet, and regain some balance in the way i eat. I felt good soon thereafter. When I first became vegan, I felt fantastic a couple months into it -- very energetic and healthy, but perhaps going to that extreme at that age is not the best idea. I was around 17 and I think you need to be old enough to cook a lot and make a lot of conscious decisions about the way you want to live, and even if you are mature for your age, it will be very challenging. At fifteen, I would absolutely speak with your parents AND family doctor before undertaking this plan...


----------

